# Angel Of The Night



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Angel Of The Night

I know my cat's an angel
For she watches over me
Slyly, when her eyes seem shut
At night when I can't see.
I know my cat's an angel
For her ears protect my sleep
A creak, a squeak, a footfall
At any noise she'll leap
I know my cat's an angel
For she curls up at my side
A warning to intruders
That it's best to run and hide
I know my cat's an angel
For although she hasn't wings
I'm safe and warm beside her
Wrapped in all the love she brings.


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

aawwwwww thats great!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Absolutly great poem!

-HEYHWA


----------

